# Watercolor on Ink(Sumi)?



## Solitarianknight (Nov 11, 2013)

This will be my first post here but I was wondering what everyone's take was on using watercolors with ink? I never really use color in my paintings/drawings so I haven't actually cracked open my 20 some bottles of water color and acrylic paints, accepts for the black and white of course. 

However, I did a piece just now in sumi style that kinda needs cherry blossoms or something along the line of that. It's just a black ink branch on a 2'x1' sheet with some bushing. My question would be should I use watercolor to add washed out flowers to the piece or could I use acrylic's to make a more 3d and textured flower that sorta adds dimension to the flat black ink? Or I could do a mixture of both for contrasting petals.

Here is what it currently looks like(sorry about the quality but it does not fit my scanner so phone pics it is)


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Solitarianknight said:


> This will be my first post here but I was wondering what everyone's take was on using watercolors with ink? I never really use color in my paintings/drawings so I haven't actually cracked open my 20 some bottles of water color and acrylic paints, accepts for the black and white of course.
> 
> However, I did a piece just now in sumi style that kinda needs cherry blossoms or something along the line of that. It's just a black ink branch on a 2'x1' sheet with some bushing. My question would be should I use watercolor to add washed out flowers to the piece or could I use acrylic's to make a more 3d and textured flower that sorta adds dimension to the flat black ink? Or I could do a mixture of both for contrasting petals.
> 
> Here is what it currently looks like(sorry about the quality but it does not fit my scanner so phone pics it is)



I think using watercolor wash for the petals to give the edges a translucent effect would be good then acrylic in the centers for that 3D texture may look great. You should try a few things and see how it looks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Solitarianknight (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think I like that idea. I did a light water color for the petals but I think acrylic centers would serve me in multiple ways including covering up black that has shown through.


----------

